# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Khám phá quán cafe xe cổ Hà Nội

## thietht

> *Cafe Xe Cổ*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: Quán Cà Phê Xe Cổ, 11 Hàng Bún, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cafe Xe Cổ*


Đến quán nhỏ trên phố Hàng Bún, bạn không chỉ được ngắm những chiếc xe cổ độc nhất vô nhị ở Hà Nội, mà còn được thưởng thức ly cà phê đặc biệt.

Bước vào cà phê xe cổ trong một ngày cuối tuần đẹp trời, quán hơi đông khách, người ta đến đây thưởng thức cà phê là chủ yếu, ngay vào đầu tôi phải nhấn mạnh đến hương vị cà phê rất dễ uống tại đây, nó phù hợp với khẩu vị của giới trẻ và mang thương hiệu Cà phê Xe cổ.

Cà phê được chính chủ nhân xe cổ rang xay và pha chế theo công thực riêng. Anh bật mí rằng mình có cả một đồn điền cà phê ở Tây Nguyên đấy, cà phê khá thơm ngon và dậy mùi, đặc biệt là cà phê đen nó có màu đen rất hấp dẫn, mùa hè cho thêm chút đá thì sảng khoái vô cùng.



Cà phê "made in" Xe Cổ.
Cà phê xe cổ đã nổi tiếng từ lâu trong giới chơi xe cổ Hà thành, ông chủ quán là một người cực đam mê xe cổ, từ cái hồi còn là thanh niên, thích mày mò và sưu tầm những chiếc xe cổ, dù có khó khăn đến đâu nhất quyết không bán, mà chỉ có mua thêm. Ông dành hẳn cả một bãi ở Cầu Diễn làm kho giữ và sửa xe, vốn là người ưa mày mò và có năng khiếu về cơ khí nên anh đã phục chế nhiều chiếc xe cổ đã chết máy để chúng trở thành những món đồ cổ vô giá.






Bây giờ anh có một bộ sưu tập khoảng 30 chiếc với đủ các loại xe vespa, lambrella, velo solec... Trong đó, nhiều nhất là các chủng loại vespa đời khác nhau, đều thuộc loại “độc” ở Việt Nam. Chiếc xe I.J, một loại xe thể thao nổi tiếng vào giữa thế kỷ 20 và một con Vespa cũng thuộc hàng xưa nay hiếm thì đang được trưng ở tầng ba.










Một điều khá thú vị ở đây không chỉ có xe cổ mà còn rất nhiều những món đồ cổ thú vị khác. Nếu đến quán bạn chịu khó lên gác 3 chiêm ngưỡng nhé. Những món đồ có từ thời xa xưa đã khiến mọi người khi đến đây có cảm giác sống trong một không gian Hà Nội những năm cũ. Những chiếc quạt, máy khâu, đĩa hát… tạo thành những chi tiết trang trí ấn tượng cho không gian này.



"Thập cẩm "đồ cổ tại Cà phê Xe Cổ.



Điện thoại treo tường cổ.



Thêm một chiếc điện thoại cổ nữa.



Chiếc máy đánh chữ cổ.



Sắc sảo đến từng chi tiết. 




_Còn tiếp ..._
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## thietht

Một chiếc đài cổ.



Máy khâu cổ. 



Chiếc loa cổ.



Quạt Mareli cổ.



Thêm một chiếc đồng hồ cổ.
Quán có 3 tầng, nhưng hiện tại đang sửa chữa nên khách ngồi cà phê chỉ ở tầng 1, còn nếu ai tò mò muốn khám phá những món đồ cổ rất giá trị thì lên tầng 3 nhé. Ở đây có những chiếc bàn được tận dụng từ bàn máy khâu, cũng thuộc đồ cổ của gia đình,bạn có thể ngồi đây nhâm nhi cà phê cũng rất thú vị.

_Địa chỉ: Quán Cà Phê Xe Cổ, 11 Hàng Bún, Hà Nội._


(Theo BĐVN)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------

